# No bold in terminal since MATE upgrade?



## YuryG (Jul 6, 2017)

Since last major MATE upgrade I've lost bold font (and bright colours?) in terminal windows, specifically disturbing in misc/mc. May be some options or my mis-upgrade? Any advice would be appreciated.

(Also, can't hesitate to mention this upgrade is not that clean (with `portupgrade` I had to manually delete mate-control-center-1.12.1) and it was not mentioned in /usr/ports/UPDATING.)


----------

